# Rule 34 has been broken. It has to be mended!



## Amaroq (Jan 24, 2018)

Let's set aside the fact that I'm playing a video game marketed to children. There are more pressing matters at stake!

This is Gilda Burke. Or as the game labels her, Monstrologist Burke. She's a unique NPC in Wizard101, she speaks boisterously in an Irish/Scottish accent, she's writing with a quill pen... and no art of any kind exists of her anywhere.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 24, 2018)

Maybe she's just asexual? Let's not force her if she doesn't want to


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 24, 2018)

How does this relate to an Imageboard nsfw website being broken at all?

R34 is based on the sexual need and the creation of erotic to adult artwork on characters or things that exist. Just because no one finds her sexy isn't the websites fault nor artists or fans...I don't think honestly anyone would be open for making porn out of a children's game just yet for many reasons, even if the character is adult or not.

Also your link does not work.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 24, 2018)

how about everyone collectively stop acting like immature preteen boys and demanding there "needs" to be porn for everything
"rule 34" is just an excuse for people to act like theyre entitled to get someone to draw art of their really specific cartoon fetish


----------



## Amaroq (Jan 24, 2018)

I kinda feel like an ass now. But my intention was for the furries to just be excited at the opportunity to draw a furry character that's never been drawn before.

The link probably doesn't work because the website uses methods to counter other websites embedding their images. You'd have to google the character then.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

I feel like rule 34 is just an excuse to draw porn of absolutely anything... is that actually a good idea?


----------



## Fiesta (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I feel like rule 34 is just an excuse to draw porn of absolutely anything... is that actually a good idea?


rule 34 is just kind of an absolute of the internet more than an excuse. a likened example would be, basically any show you ever watch, someone has a yaoi pairing in there, regardless of how realistic it actually is. It was just something that people collectively began to notice. that everything showed up, eventually, as porn.


----------



## Fiesta (Jan 24, 2018)

the rules of the internet are like, the laws of physics in that they are observed behaviors and reactions, also rule 34 has nothing to do with an imageboard or whatever, and I think everyone just needs to take a chill pill-o on this post-o


----------



## fralea (Jan 24, 2018)

It just seems like a pointless thread that cant go anywhere. In contrast to say if you made a thread asking for obscure fur chars without art so other people could contribute.

If you wanna draw it yourself... no need for a thread. If you want someone else to draw it, them youd use the commission or request forum. Whats there to discuss?

"I feel like rule 34 is just an excuse to draw porn of absolutely anything... is that actually a good idea?"

People dont need an excuse/motivation to draw porn


----------

